# the best test kit?



## BradC (Dec 22, 2010)

api


----------



## Powchekny (Jan 25, 2010)

I like the API test kits as well. Not too expensive, and accurate enough for home aquarium use.

The only thing I dislike are the cheap glass test tubes they package with their kits. They're so thin and fragile that I have to assume they're intended to break and cause you to buy a new kit. (or at least another API test tube)

I've been using the plastic vials that came with my Tetra Laborett test kit after my cat broke most of my API vials.

Tom


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

As mentioned, the API test kits work fine for our hobby-related purposes.

If you want to "upscale" end test kits, LaMotte is the way to go (but they are pricey).


----------



## smackpixi (Feb 14, 2009)

There are, somewhere on the internet, posts and websites about calibrating your test kit. You create known acids, bases, amounts of nitrates, etc...and see how your test kit reacts to them. Then, even if it's off, you know how much it's off.


----------



## BradC (Dec 22, 2010)

smackpixi said:


> There are, somewhere on the internet, posts and websites about calibrating your test kit. You create known acids, bases, amounts of nitrates, etc...and see how your test kit reacts to them. Then, even if it's off, you know how much it's off.


There is actually a sticky in the Fertilizers and Water Parameters forum on this site by Hoppy. It shows you how to calibrate Phosphate and Nitrate test kits.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/f...83545-calibrating-test-kits-non-chemists.html


----------



## sepehr (Oct 6, 2010)

Powchekny said:


> I like the API test kits as well. Not too expensive, and accurate enough for home aquarium use.
> 
> The only thing I dislike are the cheap glass test tubes they package with their kits. They're so thin and fragile that I have to assume they're intended to break and cause you to buy a new kit. (or at least another API test tube)
> 
> ...


LOL, your cat probably gets too jealous coz youre spending too much time testing your tank's water parameters and not spending enough time with him. By the way is Tetra Laborett any good?


----------



## sepehr (Oct 6, 2010)

BradC said:


> There is actually a sticky in the Fertilizers and Water Parameters forum on this site by Hoppy. It shows you how to calibrate Phosphate and Nitrate test kits.
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/f...83545-calibrating-test-kits-non-chemists.html


Im on it thanks


----------



## sepehr (Oct 6, 2010)

smackpixi said:


> There are, somewhere on the internet, posts and websites about calibrating your test kit. You create known acids, bases, amounts of nitrates, etc...and see how your test kit reacts to them. Then, even if it's off, you know how much it's off.


 I see, it makes sense


----------



## maxtcee (Jun 21, 2012)

I just ordered this one it has all test in one and price isn't thatbad considering each test cost around 15-25$

http://www.amazon.com/Nutrafin-Master-Test-Contains-Parameters/dp/B0002568FO


----------

